# Urgent Foster needed!!!!



## lozb

Copied from West Yorkshire Dog Rescue:

URGENT MINI POODLE - FOSTER NEEDED
WE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THIS POODLE, it is currently shivering in a stray dog pound with matted coat and full of fear. it's time is up Thursday 15 DEC. if you agree to foster you must be able to keep it over Christmas too, we have no other accomodation for it so you can't give it back for that period.
please all of you like and share this poor dog is at serious risk, we currently have been asked to help but can't as we have no foster. I don't want to wake up Friday morning knowing we have failed and the dog is gone.
[email protected]
no kids or cats, someone around all the time, not if you have a busy Christmas this dog needs PEACE


----------



## Argent

Cross-posted onto my facebook....I hope the poor soul is saved, I wish I could have him


----------



## Grace_Lily

Afraid there's cats here, hoping this poor soul finds someone very soon


----------



## lozb

Argent said:


> Cross-posted onto my facebook....I hope the poor soul is saved, I wish I could have him


Thanks 


Grace_Lily said:


> Afraid there's cats here, hoping this poor soul finds someone very soon


Cats here too.....Otherwise I'd try to foster him myself!

Really hope someone can help him...


----------



## xkimxo

I hate to hear about things like this. Im no where near yorkshire and have 4 dogs here already (2 mine, 2 are fosters so i have passed homecheck) but i can foster if he or she is ok with other dogs and transport can be arranged part of the way. I will check the website out now


----------



## Argent

Any news on this pup? I so wish I wasn't living with my parents


----------



## lozb

Copied from their fb page:

WE HAVE GOT A SUPERB PLACE FOR THE POODLE
THANK YOU EVERYONE
A HAPPY ENDING



:thumbsup:


----------



## Argent

Thank goodness for that!!!


----------



## lozb

Latest update:

Tonight PEARL is clean, well fed and watered, lying in a warm bed, feeling safe and secure. She is very affectionate, she has had a cuddle, and is now sleeping soundly and happily for the first time in Godknows how long.
THIS POOR OLD POODLE WAS SADLY AND APPALLINGLY NEGLECTED BY HER OWNER BUT TO US SHE IS A PRECIOUS PEARL.

...
This next bit is a bit harrowing  :

It took 2 HOURS to clip the poodle because the coat was so very thick and matted. They thought it was a boy because the faeces was matted into in the fur at the back end. The fur taken off weighed 1kg. The remaining dog body weight is only 2kg, she is so starved and emaciated her teeth so rotten she could not eat normal dog biscuit .
PEARL was also very dehydrated and never has a dog been seen to drink so much at one go 
Her nails were appallingly long, putting a strain on the tendons in her paws and toes and digging into her pads.
PEARL STANK THE SMELL OF ROTTING FLESH AND ROTTING TEETH AND ROTTING FUR.

Here she is:










A serious Well Done needs to go to West Yorkshire Dog Rescue & all those who support them... Good luck Pearl, hope you go on to find your happy, forever home....


----------



## xkimxo

That poor girl , i offered to foster her but was too far away, the lady i emailed sent me an update of her and i read what an awful state she was in. I wish her and west yorkshire dog rescue the best of luck!


----------



## Lulus mum

I was so upset when I read the first post
but thrilled to see that she is being cared for so well

Well done to the West Yorkshire Dog Rescue for all their work

Hope Pearl soon finds her forever home and SHAME on the owners who let her get into such an appalling state

Maureen


----------

